# To move or not to move?



## Hepburn2012 (May 15, 2012)

Hello All - 

I am newly registered and wanted to get some help and advice please? 

My partner and I work for the same company and he has been offered a very good position at the branch in Italy. I would of course be offered a job there too (I have been assured). However it is the living side that I am worried about. 

We would be relocating to the area around Cremona and spent last weekend driving around trying to find any suitable towns/villages and generally get a feel for the area (as much as you can do in 2.5 days!) 

To be honest it was a deflating experience and now I really don't know what to say! 

Is there anyone out there that lives or knows this area and can offer some advice re good places to look at or generally any "uplifting" advice? 

Thanks


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

hey,

Although i am still in the saving period of my move to italy (should be there for october) i have noticed it can be deflating my advice would be to find a place that calls to your heart. I have found Italians as a whole are very friendly and if you pick a smaller village/town and make the effort to connect with them you will have friends not only for life but people who will look out for you. I hope this helps a bit

Andy


----------

